# Hilfe, ich hab da so einen Knubbel im USB Kabel!



## Kreon (7. September 2012)

Was ist das für ein Knubbel? Warum ist der da? Und warum haben das einige Kabel und andere nicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (7. September 2012)

ganz einfach, das ist so ein Ferritkern und Tante Wiki sagt dass dazu: 
Ferritkern – Wikipedia


----------



## Kreon (8. September 2012)

Ah, so ist das also. Cool, danke!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. September 2012)

Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## chbdiablo (8. September 2012)

So ein Teil hab ich vor zwei Tagen beim Aufräumen entdeckt und weggeworfen, weil ich nicht wusste was das ist


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> So ein Teil hab ich vor zwei Tagen beim Aufräumen entdeckt und weggeworfen, weil ich nicht wusste was das ist


 Bei DIR war das ja auch eine tote Kellerassel... 


Manchmal ist da auch nur ein "kleiner" Knubbel, der verhindern soll, dass das Kabel direkt am Stecker zu leicht abkickt.


----------



## Enisra (8. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Manchmal ist da auch nur ein "kleiner" Knubbel, der verhindern soll, dass das Kabel direkt am Stecker zu leicht abkickt.


 
naja, der Knubbel ist aber eher so´n Plastiknupsie direkt am Stecker und njoa, die kleinen dinger am USB-Kabel sind auch im Prinzip die gleichen wie bei Monitorkabel


----------

